# formatting ecabinets Five Piece Door Break down using excel Part1



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
This is part 1 on formatting ecabinets Five Piece Door Break down using excel. 
Here is the link to check it out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRW0xqR1L3s&index=4&list=PLsajY4bbxhrCKfcrq6PtA5gA2cYsbVtvA

This has been quite of a learning experience for me so I hope that some of you will benefit as well.


----------

